# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Every School in Brooklyn May Be Getting MakerBot Printers

## Brian_Krassenstein

A chicken for every pot, a 3D printer for every school? Maybe! Brooklyn Borough President Eric L. Adams has announced his intention to get a 3D printer into every one of Brooklyn's almost 1,000 schools. This move would be huge for educational adoption of the technology and surely serve as a model for other large districts. Adams has been in discussions with Brooklyn-based MakerBot, which he hopes will be the supplier. As of now, there are no details on the funding source, though Adams has already stated his intent to use more than $61M of the 2016 budget to improve on in-school technology. MakerBot CEO Jonathan Jaglom has also acknowledged the importance of education to his company's initiatives, and may have some plans up his sleeve. Read about the latest here: http://3dprint.com/85980/brooklyn-schools-makerbot/


Below is a photo of Borough President Adams with MakerBot CEO Jaglom:

----------


## brbubba

Great job! Let's spend taxpayer dollars on defective printers!

----------


## curious aardvark

lol just so long as they don't give them 5th gen machines :-)

----------


## Sebastian Finke

> lol just so long as they don't give them 5th gen machines :-)


rofl... snap!

----------


## curious aardvark

on the other hand if they give them rep 2's then the kids will all want one at home and most likely end up buying clones :-)

----------


## CharlesOrrell

It is a great news. I think printers should be available at every school as well preschool. It makes work easier and faster.

----------

